# How do you check for a leak



## ms. emmie (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how to find where my car is leaking from. It's the hydraulic fan reservoir and it keeps going down. Not sure what to do


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

deleted due to being totally wrong.....


----------



## ms. emmie (Sep 14, 2013)

My book said it uses ATF I have a 2001 Lincoln ls


----------



## ms. emmie (Sep 14, 2013)

I even looked it up on all data and a shop thought it was a dual steering pump


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've found tiny leaks in Hydraulic and oil systems by adding what's called Trace.
It's really made for finding leaks in A/C systems.
It's super thin and it's bright red.
Only need a small amount.
I've even found a weeping power steering pump hose by using it.
I used to own a company that repaired machines in factory's and machine shops and often had to find leaking seals and gasket.
Kind of hard to find an oil leak on a beige colored machine using cream water coolant, and light brown oil. The red would show up instantly.
It will also glow under a black light.
http://www.jbtoolsales.com/tracerline-tp3405-leak-detection-dye-for-engine-or-transmission-oil-1-oz/


----------



## ms. emmie (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow I will have to look into that. I've to a few people and they just look at my car and are like what's that? Thank you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Take it to the dealer and they will keep changing parts until it stops leaking or you run out of money.


----------



## ms. emmie (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow I will have to look into that. I've to a few people and they just look at my car and are like what's that? Thank you


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, put some tracer dye in the reservoir. Yes, Lincoln LS' use 2 power steering pumps...one for the actual steering, the other powers the cooling fan. A terrible design. I've had to work on dozens upon dozens of those cars over the years. The jaguar engine is great, but it was a poor match with that particular chassis. It's the same setup used in the thunderbird for a few years. Most leaks on those systems were at the rubber to metal hose crimps, but it's just as likely that the fluid cooler is leaking. They liked to combine coolers in those years (as they do now), and it may be leaking its fluid into another system when under pressure. 

This car is one of the reasons I wanted to get out of the dealership's shop...I now work on dump trucks, loaders, and garbage trucks. Much easier!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hydraulically powered cooling fan? That is a new one for me.....learn something every day....


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Hydraulically powered cooling fan? That is a new one for me.....learn something every day....


Dawg:

It was (and is) a bad idea. I never understood why they couldn't accomplish the same thing with an electric fan. It's already a cramped space under the hood on those cars. Yuck. I spent 7 years as a Ford master mechanic and I couldn't take it anymore (working on commission). I made the switch to our municipal garage and I love it. 

Andy


----------



## ms. emmie (Sep 14, 2013)

I just bought it and after reading up on this model year it's the last one to have the hydraulic fan reservoir I can see why. Even a oil change cost more.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

New one for me, too. At first I thought the OP was mistaken but I guess it's so. One thing she could look at is to see if anyone in the aftermarket makes an electric fan conversion kit for her model. I suspect there might not be room to mount one but it can't hurt to do a quick look to see if these are available. Then you could just remove that stupid cooling fan hydraulic system from service. What was Lincoln thinking?




ddawg16 said:


> Hydraulically powered cooling fan? That is a new one for me.....learn something every day....


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I see there is a youtube vid for converting.
I've one mechanical to elec fan conversions, I don't see how this would be any more difficult.


----------

